# Grrrrrrrrr



## ronhalling (Feb 24, 2017)

tuc tuc tuc tuc, damn not again, tuc tuc tuc tuc, OMG, tuc tuc tuc tuc, Ok time to get up and find the bloody thing!!!! nothing there as usual, tuc tuc tuc tuc. Living in Queensland you might get used to this most annoying sound (the mind bending tuc tuc tuc tuc of the Asian House Gecko) but i don't live in Queensland i live on the Mid North Coast of N.S.W. Port Macquarie to be precise, and it would seem the relentless march south of the AHG is kinda on par with the other Pest from up north "The Cane Toad".

It would be nice if these AHG's were cute or had some outstanding feature that would make them attractive as a pet or would make us Southerners run outside with a torch and Camera when we heard that sleep depriving tuc tuc tuc tuc to get some nice pics, but no they have to be the most drab uninteresting reptile i have ever laid eyes on, i would go so far as to say they look like the slug of the reptile world.

So how many more Southerners are now being bombarded nightly with that most annoying tuc tuc tuc tuc, tuc tuc tuc tuc, tuc tuc tuc tuc, GRRRRRRRRRRR. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 24, 2017)

I like the noise Ron! I also don't mind roosters crowing at night! Just think of them as a good food source for heaps of other animals & birds...


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 24, 2017)

Surely better than the sound of hoons screeching tyres in the early hours, Ron. That happened at our last place quite regularly unfortunately.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 24, 2017)

I miss the Gecko's and frogs we had when I lived in Queensland... and yes, even the Asian House Gecko's...

They are still cute despite the fact they all look the same!

I'm jealous you have them and I don't! All I hear is Brush Tailed Possums hissing and carrying on outside my window!


----------



## danyjv (Feb 24, 2017)

I live in Suburbia and all I see in the bush is Indian mynas and peoples cats ... I love to have geckos around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyjv (Feb 24, 2017)

danyjv said:


> I live in Suburbia and all I see in the bush is Indian mynas and peoples cats ... I love to have geckos around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



" I'd love to have geckos around "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 25, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I miss the Gecko's and frogs we had when I lived in Queensland... and yes, even the Asian House Gecko's...
> 
> They are still cute despite the fact they all look the same!
> 
> I'm jealous you have them and I don't! All I hear is Brush Tailed Possums hissing and carrying on outside my window!




Don't worry @Stompsy it won't be long and you will be hearing the tuc tuc tuc tuc of my nightmares. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 27, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> Don't worry @Stompsy it won't be long and you will be hearing the tuc tuc tuc tuc of my nightmares. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



As much as I'd love that.... Not sure it's great in the bigger scheme of things!


----------



## icuucme2 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ron do what I do take a pill you wont hear a thing lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 4, 2017)

here in Sydney the thing that annoys me is the stupid pidgeons outside my window...brrr brrr brrr and never a change of sound.I love the maggies and currawongs,they have a huge vocabulary! The parrot family also. But if slug guns were legal.....look out you stupid pidgeons!!!!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 5, 2017)

Still got your bluey Rick? Our last one used to "love" pigeons.


----------

